# Speichermedien



## ebimog (14. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

Kann jemanden mir sagen,Welche 256 MB Speichermedien Art ist   Quallitativ gut für die Nikon D100.


Vielen Dank
 12


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. Oktober 2003)

Hi ebimog,

ich hab mir beim Oehling die "Delkin eFilm PRO" geholt und bin sehr zufrieden.
Natürlich gibts auch andere professionelle CF-Speicher. Ob die nun so besonders
viel schneller sind kann ich dir nicht sagen. Beispiel: "Sandisk Ultra II"

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ebimog (14. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Martin

wieviel MB ist das und was kostet diese Speicher

Danke
Gruß
Ebi


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. Oktober 2003)

Hi nochmal,

die Karten gibt es in verschiedenen Größen.
Ruf doch einfach kurz an, dann weißt du die aktuellen Preise. 
256MB sollten so um die 80 Euro kosten etwa.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## DLDS (16. Oktober 2003)

sandisk sind gut, nutze ich auch


----------

